# Online exam - failed



## khkhpo3000 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi everybody! 
I took exam on Sunday night and Monday morning.
This is my fault, I knew, I was not fully prepared. I was taking practice exams through CCO, and was getting 65% and less. I just decided to take exam anyway. Honestly felt tired to be all the time in a phase of preparing to the exam.
So, my first part of exam was on Sunday, at 8pm. Before exam starts proctor reads rules, reminder - you cannot leave room, you have to have external cameras, no one allowed to enter the room, etc. I had some difficulties to connect to the proctor. My exam started about at 8:35pm. I had - 74 questions. After about 1 hour passed I felt already sleepy and tired.
My second part of the online exam was scheduled at 10am on Monday. Same standard procedures at the beginning, besides proctor was very annoying, he did not like location of my cameras, he asked a lot to make higher, turn a little bit to the left, right, etc. Then he said ok. But when exam is started he started asking again to arrange my camera differently, it is repeated twice. At some point I asked to speak with his manager, and he said - ok, please keep working, after that he did not bother me. After I was done with exam I had about 25 minutes, so I had opportunity to go back and check some answers.
Long story short, my score is - 69%, I am disappointed, but this is my fault.


----------



## twizzle (Aug 6, 2020)

So why did you waste an exam take when you weren't prepared? You wasted a chance when you could have waited until you really felt you were ready. Having said that you came perilously close to passing which is probably even more annoying.

Reading between the lines it seems as if this online system is not really an ideal situation, although AAPC should be given credit for enabling candidates to test in these challenging times. Not perfect but better than nothing I guess.

Please make sure you feel prepared to test and pass next time. Don't waste another chance.


----------



## Jashani1 (Aug 6, 2020)

khkhpo3000 said:


> Hi everybody!
> I took exam on Sunday night and Monday morning.
> This is my fault, I knew, I was not fully prepared. I was taking practice exams through CCO, and was getting 65% and less. I just decided to take exam anyway. Honestly felt tired to be all the time in a phase of preparing to the exam.
> So, my first part of exam was on Sunday, at 8pm. Before exam starts proctor reads rules, reminder - you cannot leave room, you have to have external cameras, no one allowed to enter the room, etc. I had some difficulties to connect to the proctor. My exam started about at 8:35pm. I had - 74 questions. After about 1 hour passed I felt already sleepy and tired.
> ...


Don't beat yourself up. You will pass next try.


----------



## laniwho (Aug 6, 2020)

don't give up!! you can do this


----------



## khkhpo3000 (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you everyone who wrote supporting messages. I took online CPC exam (part 1) today. It was completely nightmare. Please, please, never take online exam if you have opportunity to seat for exam in person.
Proctor company located in India, today it took them exactly one hour to adjust my camera, and I do not have problem with camera. After complaining and speaking with floor supervisor they immediately "liked" position of my camera. How is that possible? Is it because my camera was ok or they did not want to fight? I made some screenshots how they saw me through external camera and can provide upon request. By the time my exam started I was emotionally drained and tired. They are completely unprofessional. Thank you AAPC for giving opportunity to take the exam online, but  I wish there was better way.
Unfortunately have to go  again through this tomorrow.


----------



## khkhpo3000 (Aug 11, 2020)

I passed, thank you, everyone!


----------



## cdonner (Aug 11, 2020)

khkhpo3000 said:


> I passed, thank you, everyone!



What did you have for study materials?! I ordered my cpc online and have taken 3 of the practice exams. What else could you recommend to prepare?!


----------



## twizzle (Aug 12, 2020)

Congratulations on passing after enduring such a nightmare. No worries about having to relive the experience.

I still maintain that candidates need to feel prepared when they take any test and not to waste their chances of passing.


----------



## Sam1887 (Aug 12, 2020)

Can someone help....I want to take the online exam. How many cameras do I need and where should I get them from? Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Tn231295 (Aug 16, 2020)

I just took my cpc part 2 today. How long it take for the result to come in?


----------



## pecorafive (Aug 16, 2020)

congratulations on passing - what did you change and do differently in a matter of two weeks to have the confidence and knowledge to pass it the second time?  I'm preparing for my exam and feel completely unprepared no matter how much I read and try


----------



## khkhpo3000 (Aug 16, 2020)

cdonner said:


> What did you have for study materials?! I ordered my cpc online and have taken 3 of the practice exams. What else could you recommend to prepare?!


I have study  guide from AAPC, but honestly I know that I improved my medical terminology and anatomy. After finishing first and second parts I still had about 15-20 minutes, so I went to some questions and I am pretty sure I changed my answers. They ask for instance some gland and where it located, which part of body, so I knew that last exam I answered not correctly, I went to look into my ICD-10-CM and CPT - there are many pictures of body systems, so it was very helpful, I found this gland.


----------



## khkhpo3000 (Aug 16, 2020)

Sam1887 said:


> Can someone help....I want to take the online exam. How many cameras do I need and where should I get them from? Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


You need one external camera,  cheap camera till $35 will work with wide angles, and long cable.


----------



## khkhpo3000 (Aug 16, 2020)

Tn231295 said:


> I just took my cpc part 2 today. How long it take for the result to come in?


Usually same day night or next day. I took exam in the morning, and next day morning my results been available.


----------



## khkhpo3000 (Aug 16, 2020)

pecorafive said:


> congratulations on passing - what did you change and do differently in a matter of two weeks to have the confidence and knowledge to pass it the second time?  I'm preparing for my exam and feel completely unprepared no matter how much I read and try


Yeah, at some point I felt like I was preparing too long, and I decided to try. Before that I took classes at CCO, which I think was very good. It was pricy, but cheaper than classes from AAPC. They also have free stuff. You can go and look videos, they called it Blitz (it's free). Also, very helpful they recommend to use BHAT technique. So you highlight and bubble and annotate your CPT manual, which is also was very helpful.
When I fail, AAPC sent me areas to improve, I knew I did bad at Medical terminology and other parts, so I improved it. I also had more time at the end to go back and check my answers. First time I failed with 69%, second time I passed with 79%, If I was studied more maybe I would do better. But still, more important - I passed.
Also, remember, with online exam they give you just one attempt, and it costs - $299


----------



## ashannon47 (Oct 27, 2020)

Sam1887 said:


> Can someone help....I want to take the online exam. How many cameras do I need and where should I get them from? Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


i had to have an external web can you can move around cause you have to show them the entire room and floor and then set it five inches off the desk to the side pointed at you your keyboard and books/hands. it was very frustrating but you can get a decent webcam on amazon for 25 bucks just make sure your windows is compatible, the one i ordered was win 10 only so i had to use my sons computer


----------



## summerchiles (Oct 28, 2020)

I took the 2nd part of my exam online on 10/22 and I am still waiting on results, is this normal? I have had nothing but trouble trying to get this certification exam taken.  Once, link disappeared to the exam same day as test and having to wait over a week for AAPC to add the link back to my blackboard so I could reschedule the test.


----------



## Adysen92 (Nov 9, 2020)

khkhpo3000 said:


> Usually same day night or next day. I took exam in the morning, and next day morning my results been available.


Did they email you


----------



## trarut (Nov 9, 2020)

summerchiles said:


> I took the 2nd part of my exam online on 10/22 and I am still waiting on results, is this normal? I have had nothing but trouble trying to get this certification exam taken.  Once, link disappeared to the exam same day as test and having to wait over a week for AAPC to add the link back to my blackboard so I could reschedule the test.


What is the status of the exam in your account?  You should be able to view it at MyAAPC > Exams then click the link for the exam you just took.  It normally takes 7-10 business days (I'm waiting for results of an in-person exam myself right now) but I have heard of incredibly quick turn arounds for the online exams.  Regardless, at this point, if the status is still received or processing at this point, I would call or chat with AAPC to find out what's going on.


----------

